# Kann man die Kompletkühlung gebrauchen?(Antec H2O 920)



## Harry70 (17. November 2011)

*Kann man die Kompletkühlung gebrauchen?(Antec H2O 920)*

Ich würde mir gerne eine Wasserkülung für meine CPU zulegen, kann man die Komplettkülung von Antec nehmmen oder lieber nicht?

Antec Kühler H2O 920 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (0761345-77086-6) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mein neues Gehäuse sollte dieses werden.

Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Würde mich über eure Meinung freuen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kann man die Kompletkühlung gebrauchen?(Antec H2O 920)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

